# Re-opening of the Non-Contributory Parent and Other Family visas



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re-opening of the Non-Contributory Parent and Other Family visas*

From 25 September 2014, the following visa subclasses in the Family Stream of the Migration Programme are open to new applications:

Parent visa (subclass 103)
Aged Parent visa (subclass 804)
Aged Dependent Relative visa (subclass 114)
Aged Dependent Relative visa (subclass 838)
Remaining Relative visa (subclass 115)
Remaining Relative visa (subclass 835)
Carer visa (subclass 116)
Carer visa (subclass 836).
Only new applications will be accepted for these visa subclasses.

If you lodged an application for one of these visas after 2 June 2014 and before 25 September 2014 this application is still invalid and cannot be accepted by the department. You will need to re-lodge your application.

Waiting times have increased for these visas based on the limited number of places available and the number of applications received.

*The current waiting times for these visas are:

Non-Contributory Parent visa – approximately 30 years
Carer visa – approximately 4.5 years
Remaining Relative and Aged Dependent Relative – approximately 56 years.*



Cant see it lasting, the Government will be bringing about some swift Law chages to do away with these visas that cant be undone with a vote by a non ruling party. 

So get in there quick with your application.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@_shel: Why close and open them again? You deduce something?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There was a vote to pass the Law that allows them to close them. Not unusual that the change is made before the Law, they assume the Law will be passed. 

The green party voted against and it didnt get through to become Law. So its changed back to accepting applications but like I said, cant see it staying that way. Abbots government will find a way to get it through but it may take a while but I wouldn't hang around if you were considering an application.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, waiting period of 30 years and more, why would anyone apply for it. Does it mean they are not interested in letting our parents in?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

To be fair, making it easy for our parents to get PR would not be the best deal for Australia (health costs etc. considering they will retire pretty soon). The "sweet spot" for immigration is a skilled person around 30 years old, who has already received an overseas education and will pay taxes in Australia for at least another 30 years. That's why you get most age points on the points test for the 25–32 years bracket. 

There are temporary visa options such as the Investor Retirement visa for "for self-funded retirees" who "are able to make a significant long term financial investment in Australia." 

Or your parents can go for a Contributory Parent visa, if they qualify and if you have the cash (more than *40,000AUD* per parent). The high costs offset the expected future drain on the Australian public health system.

By contrast, the "normal" parent visa is very cheap. There is a cap on how many visas can be granted by year (thus the looooong queue) and as __shel _mentioned, the current Australian government wants to get rid of this visa class altogether.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Exactly, even what appear to be the healthiest parents are a drain for some considerable time before they die. They wont be working and natural process wears the body down meaning they need support with healthcare, welfare, pensioners discounts etc. Because of the excellent services provided people are living in that state for 20-30 years in developed countries. Unlike many years ago when once it came to claiming your pension you didnt have long left! 

As for the wait, only a small amount of visas are available each year for each class including parent visas. Probably 100x that many apply for them, hence the wait until there are available visas.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I can perfectly relate to this. I applied for a relative visa to the US in 2007, as of now they are granting it to those who applied early 2002 ! LOL


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

From the information available on DIBP's website 
_"Based on current Planning Levels and the allocation of the majority of the Other Family places to the Carer visa category, it is currently estimated that Remaining Relative and Aged Dependent Relative visa applications that were lodged in 2014 and meet the criteria to be queued are likely to take approximately 56 years to be released for final processing (calculated from 14 August 2014)."_
Other family visa queue

Now that's amazing, to be able to apply for an Aged Dependent Relative the applicant has to be at least 65 years of age, add 56 years to that, the relative should be able to make it to Australia by the time they are 121 years old or perhaps maybe in Spirit....LOL

If they were going to make the queues for these visa so long then there is no point in opening the way for new applicants who probably could be waiting for say 30 years to be with the family unless obviously they have access to 100K minimum sitting in their account to sponsor their parents.
That's just giving people false hope of something that could take as long as half a freaking century.

UNBELIEVEABLE!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

*@Becky26* this is painfully funny


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> *@Becky26* this is painfully funny


Yup! Guess the immigration is too busy to see the pain their "new" and improved policies will bring


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Ahh but you are missing a trick. Parent gets tourist visa, visits several times goes home, parent gets another tourist visa long stay without no further stay, parent applies onshore


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Ahh but you are missing a trick. Parent gets tourist visa, visits several times goes home, parent gets another tourist visa long stay without no further stay, parent applies onshore


they wouldn't get a BV in such case, would they?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They would. No employment, access to medicare or other services but they would be in Australia. Health insurance would be needed but cheaper by far than the other parent visa and can be paid in stages as you earn rather than one lump sum.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> They would. No employment, access to medicare or other services but they would be in Australia. Health insurance would be needed but cheaper by far than the other parent visa and can be paid in stages as you earn rather than one lump sum.


but this is only for LR country parents ...... damn it


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> but this is only for LR country parents ...... damn it


Aren't we lucky...the world accepts and invites us with open arms...LOL


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Aren't we lucky...the world accepts and invites us with open arms...LOL


you are Indian, I am Egyptian. Believe me, you are in a much better position than me  don't let me get started over here


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> you are Indian, I am Egyptian. Believe me, you are in a much better position than me  don't let me get started over here


Fair enough!! Technically India is a HR country and face so many dramas with immigration from many countries 
Although I do agree things are more difficult for people from Egypt. I was reading another immigration forum where an Egyptian national applied for PMV (Aussie partner) had to wait for 18 months to get the visa approved..for a PMV, that's crazy 
To get a green light from ASIO takes forever, minimum wait is 2 years


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Fair enough!! Technically India is a HR country and face so many dramas with immigration from many countries
> Although I do agree things are more difficult for people from Egypt. I was reading another immigration forum where an Egyptian national applied for PMV (Aussie partner) had to wait for 18 months to get the visa approved..for a PMV, that's crazy


Many Egyptian men commit marriage fraud just to get a visa. My wife (not Egyptian) was told horrible crap by the embassy staff trying to discourage her from marrying me ..... lol ..... if only she knew that the truth was much worse than they have told her ..  LMAO


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Many Egyptian men commit marriage fraud just to get a visa. My wife (not Egyptian) was told horrible crap by the embassy staff trying to discourage her from marrying me ..... lol ..... if only she knew that the truth was much worse than they have told her ..  LMAO


There is no shortage of people committing visa fraud regardless of which country they come from. It's just sad that things like this happen and they make the path for the people like us 10 times more difficult and lengthy 

Sounds like the embassy have a side business of warning the Aussie applicants to not marry Egyptian men....LOL


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> There is no shortage of people committing visa fraud regardless of which country they come from. It's just sad that things like this happen and they make the path for the people like us 10 times more difficult and lengthy  Sounds like the embassy have a side business of warning the Aussie applicants to not marry Egyptian men....LOL


 my wife is not Aussie, otherwise i would've applied for spouse visa not 189


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> but this is only for LR country parents ...... damn it


 Not necessarily so for parents of citizens or PR holders who have visited Australia before, preferably a few times and kept to the visa conditions. 
Tourist visas for parents in those circumstances dont always have the 'no further stay'


This is interesting Modified Non-Return Rate Quarterly Report Ending at 30 June 2013


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> my wife is not Aussie, otherwise i would've applied for spouse visa not 189


Duh!! Sorry


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

_shel said:


> Not necessarily so for parents of citizens or PR holders who have visited Australia before, preferably a few times and kept to the visa conditions. Tourist visas for parents in those circumstances dont always have the 'no further stay' This is interesting Modified Non-Return Rate Quarterly Report Ending at 30 June 2013


Hi shel, did not get your point of "no further stay" what does this condition mean? Also what are LR countries? Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

"No further stay" (= Visa Condition 8503) means that you cannot apply for another visa onshore but have to leave the country. Thus you won't be able to get a bridging visa and await the visa decision in Australia. To quote: 



> If condition 8503 has been imposed on your visa, it means you cannot apply for another visa (other than a protection visa or a temporary visa of a specified kind) to extend your stay while you are in Australia. Once you depart Australia condition 8503 will not prevent you from applying for other visas.


HR = "high risk" country and LR = "low risk" country. LR countries have electronic travel authority (ETA) enabled passports, which makes security checks for passport holders from these countries much quicker. LR passport holders can also apply for more visas online, while HR applicants have to use paper based applications.


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

hello,
Is INDIA a LR (low risk)country?
My question is if i apply for subclass 600 for my parents and in laws, and suppose they get a clean visa with NO 8503 condition, for 12months, 
Can they exit India on 12th Month and re-apply on same Subclass 600 visa and visit us again?
In short, can I apply for Visa 600 multiple times after it expires each time for my parents?

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

India is a high risk country, they will be given a no further stay condition and no they can not live in australia on a tourist visa.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

lamisleandra said:


> hello,
> Is INDIA a LR (low risk)country?
> My question is if i apply for subclass 600 for my parents and in laws, and suppose they get a clean visa with NO 8503 condition, for 12months,
> Can they exit India on 12th Month and re-apply on same Subclass 600 visa and visit us again?
> ...


India is a high risk country.
There is no way to know or be sure of that your relatives will be granted a visitor visa without a NFS condition. Most of the applicants from the high risk countries get a visitor visa with a NFS.

Also the 1 year multiple entry visitor visas can have 3 month maximum stay condition on them. I doubt your in-laws will be given a 1 year visitor visa.
If your parents want to live in Australia, they need to apply for a parent visa after which they can be issued long term visitor visas.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

hey Becky,
assuming my parents get a visa with NFS, does it mean they can never visit Australia again on Visa 600? or on any other visa too?


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

lamisleandra said:


> hey Becky,
> assuming my parents get a visa with NFS, does it mean they can never visit Australia again on Visa 600? or on any other visa too?


Hey lamisleandra,

NFS doesn't stop your parents for applying for a visa again. It just means that they won't be able to extend the visitor visa or apply for a different type of visa while being onshore. They will have to leave Australia if they want to extend their visitor visa or to apply for another visa.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Becky and other guys,

My in-laws are here on Visitor visa s600 since last almost 6months.

Visa Stream Tourist
Visa Grant Date 01 June 2014
Stay For/Until 12 Month(s)
Entries Multiple
Last Date to Arrive 01 June 2017

Conditions:
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
8558 - MAX 12M STAY IN 18M
8501 - HEALTH INSURANCE
8503 - NO FURTHER STAY 

This is their second trip/visit to us and they did get 3yrs of Visitor visa s600 with above condition. My hubby is the only son they have and at their age of 58/56 where they need medical attention ( due to chronic back pain and cervical spondylosis) we want them to stay with us forever or as long as possible. But due to the ridiculous fees and processing time of the above Family Stream visas we are thinking to take approach of Visitor visa s600 ( long term and reapply after it expires)

What I want to know is below :
(1) According to condition 8558 they MUST go back to home country (India) before 
01 June2015 and come back after a gap of 6months (i.e come back appro 01Jan 2016), 
right?

(2) On side note... we are looking at the following options:

1. Dad applies for Contributory Parent (subclass 143) first then after 5 years sponsor Mum using Partner Visa. *[Cost lowest]* Parallely mum keep visiting/renewing her s600
What is visa processing time (roughly) in this 143 case? 
2. Both dad and mum apply for Contributory Parent Temporary (subclass 173) then after 2 years both apply for Contributory Parent (subclass 143) *[Cost medium and manageable as will be spread out]* But how much much will be final (appro) cost for this approach for both dad and mum? Any rough idea please?
3. Both dad and mum apply for Contributory Parent (subclass 143) at the same time *[Cost highest]* - appro $105k

Just want to see if anyone has come across any situation above? Or try other options under similar situation? Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

1, not doable. Mum wouldnt keep her tourist visa. If he was granted she would deliberately refused a tourist visa to get round his visa fraud.

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

*Limitations on sponsorship

Contributory parent visa holders*

There might be limits on your sponsorship if:

you were granted a permanent Contributory Parent visa on or after 1 July 2009
*you were in a partner relationship on or before the Contributory Parent visa grant date
and
your partner did not apply for the Contributory Parent visa at the same time as you,* or they withdrew that application (before it was finalised).


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> 1, not doable. Mum wouldnt keep her tourist visa. If he was granted she would deliberately refused a tourist visa to get round his visa fraud.
> 
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
> 
> ...




Lol ...... DIBP should end these regulations with "nice try, Mister, BUAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------

